

Create & Deploy a Node.JS App on Nodester in Less than 2 Minutes  - cmatthieu
http://youtu.be/1OdmF26_vmc?a

======
kawohi
I really, really, really, REALLY, hate screen casts when the person who is in
it has his cam up while coding. ITS SO ANNOYING! I don't want to see your
face. I want to see the CODE!

It's alright in the beginning/end. I don't really mind showing your face for
the intro. But while coding, please keep it off!

anyways, it was a good screen cast though, thanks.

~~~
hoffer
Yeah, but Chris is just so damn handsome ;) I'd give him a pass

------
lucj
Big fan of heroku for months, I've just became big fan of nodester in only a
couple of days :) Screen cast is really good. Nodester is a real cool stuff,
it's a real pleasure to do everything in command line. Good job Chris.

~~~
cmatthieu
Thanks! Nodester is also opensource which allows you to run it on your own
Amazon EC2 instance or sent us pull requests if you have any ideas how to make
it better!

<https://github.com/nodester/nodester>

~~~
city41
Do you guys have plans to monetize this somehow? I'd gladly pay for a quality
cloud based node hosting solution. I could create my own instance on EC2,
sure, but for me it's more effective to pay than maintain my own server.

~~~
cmatthieu
Nodester will eventually develop a pricing model similar to Heroku when the
platform matures. We are planning to always offer a free instance for less
intensive node.js apps.

~~~
citizenkeys
Have you sought any funding yet? Where are you based?

For some additional inspiration, you might also check out AppHarbor (YC W11)
at <http://appharbor.com/> . They are Heroku for .NET.

You can also check out DotCloud (YC S10) at <http://www.dotcloud.com/> . They
are also a platform-as-a-service.

------
citizenkeys
Liked the presentation! I like the production quality with all the zooming.
What apps did you use for the awesome picture-in-picture screencast?

~~~
cmatthieu
I used ScreenFlow Pro. It's awesome!

~~~
citizenkeys
Have you also posted the video to ontwik ( <http://ontwik.com/> )? I think
your video would be a great fit for that site.

------
marcomonteiro
Please put [video] in the title.

